# US vs Europe



## Mark19761 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem viele ja gestern (Wie ich ^^) aus Überlastungsgründen auf US Servern gestartet sind stellt sich die Frage ...Wechsel ja oder nein.
Bin Level 17 und habe wenig Lust jetzt nochmal die ganze Sache zu wiedeholen. Im Moment will man ja lieber neuen Inhalt sehen.

Ich würde es ja zähneknirschend noch in Betracht ziehen aber...
Ich lese von immer mehr Spielern die Stein und Bein schwören sie haben auf EU Servern angefangen und heute, nach neuem Login war der Char auf einem US Server.
Ihr versteht...wenn ich jetzt nochmal 15 Stunden in den gleichen Char auf einem anderen Server stecke und der dann (Weil Blizzard...keine Ahnung...uns Ärgern will?)
wieder auf US landet schmeiß ich das Game in die Ecke...jahrelanges Warten hin oder her.

Mal ganz klare Fakten...
Wie genau wirkt sich das aus wenn ich auf US bleibe?
Die Friendlist funktioniert nicht wenn der ander auf Europe ist und das Echtgeld AH funktioniert nicht.
War es das? Weil damit könnte ich gut leben.


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2012)

Hoher Ping/Lags


----------



## Theopa (17. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hoher Ping/Lags



Das wars dann auch "schon". Allerdings solltest du gerade deswegen über so Dinge wie einen Hardcore-Char zweimal nachdenken.


----------



## Mark19761 (17. Mai 2012)

Schätze damit könnte ich leben.

Allerdings starten mehrere Kunmpels auf Europe so das mir nichts weiter übrig bleiben wird als wohl nochmal neu anzufangen.
Setzte ich die 17 Level in Relation zu ein paar Jahren Spiel ist das nicht tragisch.
Allerdings denke ich warte ich noch einen moment bis ich nicht mehr davon lese das die Server mit Chars ohne das Wissen der Besitzer pokern .


----------

